
The Most Expensive Mile of Subway Track on Earth - wglb
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/28/nyregion/new-york-subway-construction-costs.html?_r=0
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16027058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16027058)

